

'Why Kids Sext' Describes Nude Photos as 'Social Currency' Among Teens - pravka
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/10/15/356393531/why-kids-sext-describes-nude-photos-as-social-currency-among-teens?utm_medium=RSS&utm_campaign=freshair

======
gauravgupta
"Oh, [it's like] the guys are collecting baseball cards or Pokemon cards."

I don't know if I should find this alarming or whether people like me are now
"outdated"

